# An 8 point thread we can verify ...



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok boys ... ! Here ya go, with all the hubub about waded panties and 8 points that don't score ... how big is this ole fella ... ??? I'll post the score sheet afta ...

A couple different views here for ya. Shot him last year as some may recall ...

Enjoy.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not sure on score, but he can't be more then 3 1/2. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

140-145


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Not real sure but a good deer. 132"

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

i hate judging by picture but 148-150 4.5 years old maybe 5.5


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

138


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

only two outfits worth of pictures? couldn't have been more than 130" then...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... you got me rollin' today man. I shed the fleece, it got hot quick ... !


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Looks Like 134 - 136" to me..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

138-142


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Not fair... I can't play when I know the answer!!!


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

149


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

130- 135


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> Not fair... I can't play when I know the answer!!!


Well ... then it might be best you don't know I'll be shipping the winner (whom which guesses correctly and states "gross or net") an 8 point shed with a double 7 inch brow tine off a 160" 8 point ... ! Fractions must be within a 1/4 inch ...

I'll just give you a pile of mallard curls ...


----------



## Grinmaker (Sep 22, 2008)

148.3/8s Darn nice 8 pt


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

I am going to say 144.2. I got a 137" 8 pt that is close to that but yours has better brows and a little more g2. 
nice deer.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Well ... then it might be best you don't know I'll be shipping the winner (whom which guesses correctly and states "gross or net") an 8 point shed with a double 7 inch brow tine off a 160" 8 point ... ! Fractions must be within a 1/4 inch ...
> 
> I'll just give you a pile of mallard curls ...


Pods, you have been stealing my mallards curls all season!! Including the curls from the bird I WAS going to mount from Kansas... POTLCIKER!


----------



## Hunt-Fish-Die (Sep 2, 2010)

141 gross, nice 8pt


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> Pods, you have been stealing my mallards curls all season!! Including the curls from the bird I WAS going to mount from Kansas... POTLCIKER!


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... Whaaaaaaaaa ... ? Were you going to do a strap mount with the other 18 birds you've had in your freezer for 9.5 years ... ?!?!?!

I forsee a better mallard in your NEAR future ... ! One that isn't the size of an eggshell teal ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... you got me rollin' today man. I shed the fleece, it got hot quick ... !


looks like you shed the hat too... so you changed shirts and hats... I guess we won't call it modelling with two different outfits on the same deer in two different locations.. we'll call it photo opportunities... they say you can keep the guts in a deer for 18 hours in really cold weather before the meat might start being affected.. and thank God you weren't wearing a deer quear (TTH) shirt or hat in the pictures.. .and good thing you got a pen handy in that shirt pocket.. never know when an available girl will show up in the brush and you can write that number down.. :rotfl:

now tell us the score


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

right beam.....21....left beam.....21
G1.................5....G1............... 6
G2................11....G2...............11
G3.................8.....G3...............8

TOTAL OF ABOVE......91
SPREAD...................16
MASS......................24

GROSS SCORE..........131


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Son of a ... the SHIRT was under the fleece. The hat had to be changed after I had to clean a client's gut shot deer that ... haven't worn that thing since. In fact, it might still be hanging in a tree 7 hours from here ... !


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well since I dont measure I just look and pick a number I say 133 3/8. Also it depends on who does the scorenig.. Ha


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice eight, cut the brow tines off and it would make some good rattling horns.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

wampuscat said:


> nice eight, cut the brow tines off and it would make some good rattling horns.


yep....ww


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My guess is 136 1/8, gross


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Pretty good mass all around.

I give him a 142 Gross at 4-5yrs old


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Well since I dont measure I just look and pick a number I say 133 3/8. Also it depends on who does the scorenig.. Ha


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... Mike Baird at B&B was the official *scorenig* on this one, despite myself and our biologist also scoring the deer within 2"' of him and each other ...


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

I want to play but I'd just be cheating someone out of some sheds.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Spec-Rig006

That would be good enough for me, so what's the score ? Gonna be interesting..Oh sorry about the scorenig. Check out the 136 on the post "what do you think he will score"


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

139 1/8 Gross.... and not a penny more.


And spare me the mallard knockoff coot *** feathers when I win.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

134 1/8


----------



## transportcmr (Sep 23, 2005)

*Goog buck*

139 7/8 gross


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> 139 1/8 Gross.... and not a penny more.
> 
> And spare me the mallard knockoff coot *** feathers when I win.


Oh I'm not falling for that trash ... ! Photos will come after the season. :slimer:

I may or may not be around for the next few days so here you go boys (and girls if present):

Gross: 151 and an 8th (mass a beam length is very deceiving), Ron Ron was almost spot on on the tine lengths of the G2's for reference.

Net: 146 and 7/8's

And ... this deer only has a 17 and 3/8's inch spread. The mass is up around 36" and the main beam lengths are over 23" and 24" ... also for reference.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow is all I can say..


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

137


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Oh I'm not falling for that trash ... ! Photos will come after the season. :slimer:
> 
> I may or may not be around for the next few days so here you go boys (and girls if present):
> 
> ...


Wow I sure wouldnt have guessed it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Dam. I was close said 148-150. How old?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

RogerB said:


> Dam. I was close said 148-150. How old?


6.5 plus ... ole boy had loose skin from his chin to his brisket, teeth were worn - big time ... good deer. This one certainly grew the closer I got. Our average buck weighs about 165 at 5.5 yrs. on this place ... this guy tipped scales at 202 lbs.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

told you I didn't like aging or scoring by picture  hard to tell from a pic - nice buck though. Very nice.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

He forgot to mention that he poached it off the neighbor's pasture like a true barney potlicker would...

Sorry, couldn't resist!!!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

36" of mass?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Grande Venado said:


> 36" of mass?


To be fair ... I said "up around". Mass is 35 and 3/8ths.

I'll scan the score sheet when I have time - but this is the exact reason I posted this deer. Not a person on this site can seemingly accept that although it takes "a lot of 8 point" to hit 150, it's really not that tough to do and happens quite often. And more importantly it shows how difficult it is to estimate a deer off of photographs.

It's that really trite "I haven't seen it so it isn't possible" mentality ... over and over and over and over ...

The pictures don't do the deer justice ... Mojo helped me drag it under the fence. It's a BIG deer.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

are you wearing make-up in the 2nd pic, peaches? :slimer:


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> The pictures don't do the deer justice ... Mojo helped me drag it under the fence. It's a BIG deer.


Had to cut the bottom wire so it didn't damage the cape... Is that illegal?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

And more importantly it shows how difficult it is to estimate a deer off of photographs.

I think that is what it really shows


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Oh I'm not falling for that trash ... ! Photos will come after the season. :slimer:
> 
> I may or may not be around for the next few days so here you go boys (and girls if present):
> 
> ...


no way that deer scored 146 7/8


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

Every time someone says "what will this score" and they post the score up later I am under around 10". It is really hard to tell main beam length and mass off a picture. I should have known better bc the 137" I used as a reference looked smaller than that in the pictures I have. Great deer.
I had a encounter with a true 160-170 8pt in Mo 3 years ago but I already shot a buck and was doe hunting. He was at 30 yards for a few minutes. What sucked the most was my buck tag was used on a mid 120's 9 pt. Live and learn.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep, i was one of the many that was fooled, but still, say what you want, it takes one helluva 8 to make 150 which apparently is what you have. I am always probably a little on the low side, i just remember a guy telling me once upon a time, take 10" off what you think he'll score in the picture and you'll be close, they rarely grow.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

151 6/8 5.5 years old


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow I was dam close and I didn't cheat either.


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

WOW........ back to the old drawing board. I thought I might be short on main beam lengths, but 36" of mass......I gave him 4,3,3,2 on each.....thanks for the post.
You provide a lot of insight.
Thanks again, Ron


----------

